# Beach Closures - Lest We Forget !



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Closures - Lest We Forget !*


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

We ALL have not forgotten,we are hoping that folks in this state and country come to their senses,NOT!! Hate being pessimistic,but there seem to be no options...


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> We ALL have not forgotten,we are hoping that folks in this state and country come to their senses,NOT!! Hate being pessimistic,but there seem to be no options...


It doesn't seem that the state or the powers that be seem to care anymore very sad. It makes it increasingly difficult to spend the money every year it takes to stay down there and travel back and forth with hardly anywhere to fish etc. It has become a youngs mans game or one in very good physical condition to get to the fish which is also sad if you are not one in those categories! A tough decision will need to be made this year regarding the place that is no longer the place we fell in love with so many years ago! RIP Cape Hatteras.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SNDFLEE said:


> It doesn't seem that the state or the powers that be seem to care anymore very sad. It makes it increasingly difficult to spend the money every year it takes to stay down there and travel back and forth with hardly anywhere to fish etc. It has become a youngs mans game or one in very good physical condition to get to the fish which is also sad if you are not one in those categories! A tough decision will need to be made this year regarding the place that is no longer the place we fell in love with so many years ago! RIP Cape Hatteras.


It won't be rip Hatteras,just rip fishing Hatteras.. Just look at the way kite surfers,surfers,are catered to here.. Get the idea,"green is in",fishing is out....


----------



## ncrabbithunter (Jun 22, 2012)

These same whackos just had Boyle ban killing coyotes in our 5 ne counties.This was a bigger scandal than the birds.Go to NC Hunt and fish and check out red wolf sticky.It will piss you off!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncrabbithunter said:


> These same whackos just had Boyle ban killing coyotes in our 5 ne counties.This was a bigger scandal than the birds.Go to NC Hunt and fish and check out red wolf sticky.It will piss you off!


 Have heard by many that the red wolf is not a real breed at all but a hybrid from wolf and coyote.. When you think about that it REALLY pisses ya off.. Course someone stopping a bridge from being safe for 20yrs,not because it is going to harm any animals or habitat,but just because they can,that is some true bs there!


----------



## fisho (Jan 6, 2009)

I was down for Memorial Day weekend and must say I wanted my 120 money back at the end of the stay.

23, 34, 43 & 44 were closed. All other ramps lead us to a very small strip of beach that was packed w/ cars and could not of been more than 1/4 mile of access per open ramp which was only like 2 or 3. 

They have restricted us to the smallest pieces of land yet say that it's all open. Total horse ****.

Anywho, i'm upset at the situation more than angry at the moment. It's sad to know what the place was like before this all happened and to know that my son will never be able to appreciate the land like his forefathers have. It has seriously tainted my feelings about the area. I love the people but it's not the same anymore.

Sorry, just had to get it out.

Sam


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

fisho said:


> I was down for Memorial Day weekend and must say I wanted my 120 money back at the end of the stay.
> 
> 23, 34, 43 & 44 were closed. All other ramps lead us to a very small strip of beach that was packed w/ cars and could not of been more than 1/4 mile of access per open ramp which was only like 2 or 3.
> 
> ...


Only place we could find any space was 38. People were packed up close to the ramp but opened up as you went south. Seemed to be about a mile of beach open but I'm not a fan of 38. Miss 34 so much. This whole thing sucks but my choices are stay home and bitch or fish. Take what I can I guess and enjoy what's left before it's all gone.


----------

